
Creating thumbnails of images in PHP using pear libraries - vkrams
http://webnesbay.com/696/creating-thumbnails-in-php-using-pear-libraries/
======
byoung2
Good tutorial...I used this method for the thumbnails on <http://www.steves-
digicams.com/>

